# les films qui collent aux dents



## phé21nix

Une autre question sur ces phrases...

Pourriez vous m'expliquer le but de _ceux qui collent aux dents ? _je sais que colle aux dents est une sorte de friandise mais les filmes _qui collent aux dents ..._

Les comédies romantiques, c’est ce qu’elle aime par-dessus tout, Marie. Les films pleins de guimauve, ceux qui collent aux dents, qui font renifler, ceux qu’on regarde avec un bonheur honteux et qu’on termine avec le sourire.

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Yendred

C'est une allusion à la _guimauve_, une friandise moelleuse et sucrée qui colle aux dents.
Par métaphore, on appelle de façon idiomatique "_films (à la) guimauve_", des films romantiques, plein de bons sentiments.
Ici, l'auteur a poussé la métaphore avec la guimauve jusqu'à évoquer l'idée que ces films sont tellement "_pleins de guimauve_" qu'ils collent aux dents.


----------



## iuytr

phé21nix said:


> je sais que colle aux dents est une sorte de friandise


 Je ne connaissais pas. Des références ?


----------



## Yendred

Tu ne connais pas la chanson de Renaud ?
_Les bonbecs fabuleux
Qu'on piquait chez l'marchand
Car-en-sac et Minto, caramel à un franc
Et les qui colle aux dents
_


----------



## phé21nix

Oui oui quelque ligne plus haut l'auteur indique  à guimauve... 
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Yendred said:


> C'est une allusion à la _guimauve_, une friandise moelleuse et sucrée qui colle aux dents.
> Par métaphore, on appelle de façon idiomatique "_films (à la) guimauve_", des films romantiques, plein de bons sentiments.


Alors ça aurait plutôt un sens mélioratif ?


----------



## Locape

Plutôt un sens dépréciatif, décrire les films comme étant pleins de guimauve et qui collent aux dents, c'est assez péjoratif.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah bon ? Mais ce sont "des films romantiques, plein de bons sentiments", selon Yendred... Donc il s'agissait d'une antiphrase ?


----------



## Yendred

Tout dépend de votre point de vue.
Si en littérature, vous dévorez Marc Levy et Guillaume Musso, il y a des chances qu'au cinéma vous ne juriez que par les films guimauves.


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord.
Dirait-on aussi d'un livre que c'est un roman/une histoire à la guimauve ?


----------



## Yendred

On pourrait à la limite parler de "_littérature guimauve_", mais l'expression consacrée s'applique plutôt au cinéma : 
_un film (à la / plein de) guimauve_

En littérature, l'expression consacrée est plutôt : _littérature/roman/histoire __*à l'eau de rose*__._


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord merci !
Donc le sens est que c'est sucré et plein de bons sentiments mais ne demande pas beaucoup d'efforts intellectuels ?


----------



## Locape

Oui, et que c'est plein de clichés romantiques, donc cela a un côté rassurant pour la personne qui lit ou regarde cette histoire, on retrouve les mêmes situations, les mêmes conflits, mais pas trop graves, et une fin heureuse garantie.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci bien Locape.


----------



## JClaudeK

Anna-chonger said:


> Ah bon ? Mais ce sont "des films romantiques, plein de bons sentiments", selon Yendred... Donc il s'agissait d'une antiphrase ?


Non, car "plein de bons sentiments" n'est pas un compliment non plus.

Cf. (cet article un peu provocateur  ):


> *T**op 10 des films 100 % bons sentiments, tu reprendras un peu de guimauve ?*
> Les sentiments c’est bien. Les bons sentiments, ça va. 100% de bons sentiments, c’est la mort. On va encore nous dire qu’on est des salauds de cyniques, qu’il n’y a pas de honte à glorifier des qualités telles que la gentillesse, la générosité et le partage. Seulement voilà, avec les bons sentiments on se fait souvent chier


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah bon ? Alors que signifie "bons sentiments" exactement ?


----------



## iuytr

Guimauve , colle au dent  etc ...sont des images pour se moquer des films pleins de bons sentiments.
Comme tu l'as compris :


Anna-chonger said:


> c'est sucré et plein de bons sentiments mais ne demande pas beaucoup d'efforts intellectuels ?


Ces films sont presque toujours construits sur un scénario quasiment identique, très prévisible. On peut penser qu'il ne s'agit pas du message d'un réalisateur mais simplement d'un produit commercial calibré, fait par des gens qui connaissent la recette et les clichés qu'il faut utiliser.
"Bons sentiments" en soi-même n'est pas péjoratif, mais certains méprisent un peu ce genre de film où "on se fait un peu chier", par exemple les cinéphiles qui n'y voient pas de l'art mais un simple produit commercial destinés aux simples d'esprit. Pour ceux-là, film "100% bons sentiments" n'est pas un compliment.
Pareil pour la littérature et les livres "à l'eau de rose". Il y a des éditeurs spécialisés qui ne font que ce genre, c'est du business.

Dans le post initial, on parle de bonheur honteux : ce sont des films qui fonctionnent (on termine avec le sourire) mais on a un peu honte de s'être laissé aller à regarder, comme les sucreries industrielles : on sait que c'est plein de sucre et de produits chimiques, mauvais pour la santé, mais parfois on se laisse aller en se disant à soi-même qu'on ne devrait pas.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Haha ! D'accord. Merci beaucoup pour vos explocations détaillées.


----------



## JClaudeK

Anna-chonger said:


> Alors que signifie "bons sentiments" exactement ?


_"des qualités telles que la gentillesse, la générosité et le partage"_ - comme déjà mentionné dans l'article cité dans #15.


iuytr said:


> "Bons sentiments" en soi-même n'est pas péjoratif



mais c'est leur accumulation  (_100% de bons sentiments_) qui rend ces films insupportables pour certains, car peu vraisemblables. Ils diront que ce sont des films pour "midinettes".


> midinette
> Familier. Jeune fille à la sentimentalité naïve.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Je vous remercie Claude !


----------

